

Do Ex-Vegans’ Stories Make the Case Against Vegan Diets? - miles
http://www.theveganrd.com/2010/11/do-ex-vegans’-stories-make-the-case-against-vegan-diets.html

======
ehutch79
you know, the few vegans i've met might as well have been fanatics. so it does
hold up that they'd willfully eat themselves into an unhealthy situation.

That said, I've met way more people who called themselves vegan who surely
were not. after all, lots of things that arn't immediately apparent are not
vegan. the biggie for the wannabes was beer. the militant vegans i knew when i
was a kid swore it was not vegan.

Also I was at a vegan bbq onces (isn't that an oxymoron) and I swear it smelt
like burnt tires. that can not be healthy for anyone.

------
jamesbritt
The plural of anecdote ...

Such stories, for or against this or that diet, may be handy insofar as they
bring to light current research or practices, but it's the scientific data,
not the stories, that make or break a case.

~~~
robryan
Weird that I find myself agreeing along when reading both the pro and anti
vegan accounts, as you say these 2 anecdotes could be both right in aspects
but without any hard data that attempts to remove extraneous variables (from
all the nutritional claims and counter claims I've read this is very hard to
do) it's merely going around in circles.

